# 69 Firebird and 69 GTO



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

How similiar are were the 69 Firebirds and the 69 GTO's? Just curious. In the next couple years I would like to purchase an older GTO to keep my current on some company. Plus, it would stop me from spending more money on something(06 Goat) trying to make it faster than it really needs to be. I think having a 1970 GTO would be cool since it was the year I was born. Thanks for any help or places to look for a older GTO that runs and wont need major body work.


----------



## King Cobra (Mar 17, 2008)

I love the 68 Firebirds but the 69's are just ugly. I'd definitely go with the GTO based on looks alone.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Similar in what way? The Firebird was a pony car. Smaller, lighter, useless back seat, equally small trunk. The GTO was a muscle car, a mid-sized sedan with a big V8 shoved under the hood. Larger, heavier, usable back seat, nice trunk space.

The Firebird later became associated with mullets and trailer parks. For that reason alone I'd opt for the GTO. And then of course, there's the whole history thing. The GTO started the whole muscle car era.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`d love to find a `68-`70 GTO project car.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> How similiar are were the 69 Firebirds and the 69 GTO's? Just curious. In the next couple years I would like to purchase an older GTO to keep my current on some company. Plus, it would stop me from spending more money on something(06 Goat) trying to make it faster than it really needs to be. *I think having a 1970 GTO would be cool *since it was the year I was born. Thanks for any help or places to look for a older GTO that runs and wont need major body work.


:agree arty: :rofl: 
Can you guess why????? :cheers

Russ:seeya:


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

The GTO is a better-driving nicer-riding car, on a more substantial platform, with more room and comfort, and arguably better looks.... Seems like a no-brainer to me. You're talking two distinct platforms here, A-body vs. F-body. The A-bods had coils at all four corners, the F-bods had leaf springs in the rear. The difference is huge.

If you plan to drive and enjoy, get the Goat....


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you all.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*70 Gto Definitely!*

Hi!
I'd recommend going for the GTO. I just purchased my 67 (year I was born), and I love it! I found it on Collector Car Trader :: Buy and Sell Antique Cars, Classic Cars, Muscle Cars. It was a lucky find, and they do come around once in a while. Ebay has some going for some good prices right now and if you don't mind some work, try Bring a Trailer for more listings. I also found many GTOs on I think it was lemonfree.com. Good luck!
Linda


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks again. Yea, I wanna go with the GTO due to having a new one. I am afraid that if I start looking too soon, I'll find one that I cant let go and must have. Im gonna try to build a seperate garage in the back property of my house first. So I have a place to put her and work on her. I dont mind doing some minor fix up things, but any major work would have to be done by someone else, ex. body/paint Internal engine/tranny/rear. I would like to find something running with good paint, but something I can still fiddle with. Thanks again,

Chris.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Im gonna try to build a seperate garage in the back property of my house first. So I have a place to put her and work on her.


That`s a whole nother issue as well. No matter how big of a garage you build, you could always use more room. :willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> That`s a whole nother issue as well. No matter how big of a garage you build, you could always use more room. :willy:


Yea, that was my wifes idea! imagine that. I think she wants my attached garage for something else.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You already gave up 90 % of your manhood by getting married....don't let her strip you of all you have left...the GARAGE !!!!:rofl:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> You already gave up 90 % of your manhood by getting married....don't let her strip you of all you have left...the GARAGE !!!!:rofl:


She is a good girl. Been married only 6yrs. Two kids girl 4yrs boy 8mos. She told me that I could plan to build a garage in back of the house!! I thought that was cool. Then she couldnt just open the door and yell into me. She would have to walk out back.:cheers


----------

